# Duck & goose ? who's got Bling bling



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Who been fortunate enough to score a banded bird & what kind did you get?.
I got a banded mallard from Madison Wisconsin on Conroe & 2 east coast Canadians from the East coast..

Oxx..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I killed several already just this year Oxx.

Eurasian Collared that is! whooo whooooo! They're banned around the neck.LOL


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Still trying!


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

I have one band; Anahuac opening day '00 (woodie hen). My dad has 75 bands, only five of which came from TX. The rest from Canada. 90% of all birds banded are banded there, only one pecent of those actually make it to TX. Most of our birds come from the Prarie Pothole Region in Kanasas and Nebraska, where only three percent are banded. (My info from my senior thesis, SHSU '98).

We kind of get screwed with bands. We've all seem the old "Guides" with a neck full (Forrest West, Jack Holland, Jack Inmon, Larry Gore, Gene Campbell...) of bands. I assure you that isn't a drop in the bucket compared to the guides up north. I got to go with my dad on one buisness hunt up there, I marveled at the guides "collection" of bands, thirty five or so. He said that was from that current season.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I got a banded Mottled Duck from Matagorda just out of Sargent that had been tagged about 25 miles for where I took him.


----------



## Cheshier Cat (Jun 23, 2004)

I have a Roster Ring!!!!! JC



What's up OX!!!!


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cheshier Cat said:


> I have a Roster Ring!!!!! JC
> 
> What's up OX!!!!


Jimmmmmyyyyy...whats up Bro?? hows the Daddy thing going..
Give me a call...Ive got a Sweeeetttt lease in lisse...
Going this weekend..You wannna go?
832-928-7230.cell 281379-6404 hm
Mark/Oxx


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

good luck Oxx. His arse has been grounded sense jr. came along.


----------



## Cheshier Cat (Jun 23, 2004)

LOL....waterspout is kind of right!!! I'm going to hunt some hair this w/e. I'll be ready real soon and I'm sure you can come to w-spouts and my place if that's where the birds are!!! Good luck buddy...see ya soon!11 JC


----------



## BrianW (May 24, 2004)

I killed a banded speckle belly between Anahuac and Winnie in 2002. The bird was banded in the Northwestern Territories of Canada in 1995.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Do neck bands off cats count?


----------



## Back Country (Oct 14, 2004)

Have numerous bands...All but one were banded in Canada. The only one that wasn't was a lesser Canada I killed with a neck collar and leg band that was banded in Missouri for some reason. I have 4 or 5 neck collars that came off of 8-10 yr old birds believe it or not. Good luck this weekend. See yall in on the praire. Oxbow where is your lease in Lissie?


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cheshire...you big woosey.......
I knew it was gonna be this way for ya ...sucker...keep your better half happy...
Cause if Momma isnt Happy....Nobody is gonna be happy.

Give me a ring..

Oxx...


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

I 10 to 36 [email protected] the 4 way go left & its exactly 10 miles from the stop sign.

@ the 10 mile mark go left..where it tee's go right ..1st road left...look for the wind mill on the right...500 acres..

See ya around.

Oxx..


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

one blue wing teal last year from the dakotas


----------



## Back Country (Oct 14, 2004)

OXX, where is 36 south? Sealy?


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Back Country said:


> OXX, where is 36 south? Sealy?


Yes sir... 20 minutes from waterspout..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

1693 west first lease on the right. It will be the one with the pile of dead geese in front of the trailer. Dancing girls in the bed of the truck and,,, well maybe just the dead geese anyway.LOL


----------



## bentley (Jul 9, 2004)

I am 33yrs old I/ve been duck hunting since I was 10yrs old no bands yet. Three yrs ago me & a guy on my duck lease shot at some geese his dof went & picked up the bird it had a radio collar & a Band I'm sure I shot that goose but that dam dog wouldnt even come close to me. Maybe waterspout can help me this yr with a banded goose.


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

If spouts dog gets it 1st...you outta luck again...LOL..Just kiddin..Daryll is the kind of guy that would let ya have it...If he cant put ya on the geese..Hollar at me..

& my dog is prettier than Daryll...Bwahaaaaa...lol

Oxx..


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

A banded snow, two banded Mottled ducks, a banded greenhead, a pheasant, and a great white pelican. The girl that answered the phone when I reported the pelican didn't find the humor when she asked "how did you get that?" my response was" it decoyed like a champ". She didn't chuckle or anything.

All the bands you see around their necks mainly come from canada geese and mallards.. They are the most banded birds. These outfitters hunt around refuges where the canadas concentrate. Since geese of the same family group usually get banded together and winter together the odds of killing alot more banded birds rise. I guided in West Texas for 4 years and the band to goose ratio up there is much greater than what we see on the coast. I could drive all around my properties and see the neck collars on the geese and know which refuge they came from. Also where they are banded and how many in each area plays a large role. The birds we had mainly came from a couple of refuges in Saskachewan where there is a heavy banding progam. If the birds that winter in your area don't come from an area with a very active progam your chances are much slimer.


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

shot a banded snow in Hockley. Bird was from Manitoba,Canada


----------



## Back Country (Oct 14, 2004)

Let me guess, one of your hunters shot the pelican when you werent looking? I hope.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

No ,I was walking around one of my roosts and found the carcass on the road. It was sick or did get shot and died on the water and the wind pushed the body to the edge where a **** or coyote helped himself. It was only a year old from Nebraska. I kept a better eye on the few idiots I had than that. Luckily where we were located and where we advertised we got pretty experienced hunters not your Katy prarie specials.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

No ,I was walking around one of my roosts and found the carcass on the road. It was sick or did get shot and died on the water and the wind pushed the body to the edge where a **** or coyote helped himself. It was only a year old from Nebraska. I kept a better eye on the few idiots I had than that. Luckily where we were located and where we advertised we got pretty experienced hunters not your Katy prarie specials.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Do the guides keep most of the bands or do they always go to the customer?


----------



## Pintail41 (Jan 5, 2009)

I give all bands to the paying guys , had one banded redheads this year in POC


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here's two that I shot that came in together. Got 'em with a 16g on the opening of duck season afew years back. They decoyed to some goose decoys that we placed upwind of the blind and duck decoys.

One dog brought one of them back and the other brought the second. It's still hard to believe.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

another season down and I'm still trying. I killed more geese this year than ducks but I still got out so it's all good.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I have five bands: 1 Greenhead, 1 Ross, and 3 Mottled ducks... 3 of which I shot this season. Here 2 pics from this season's bands...


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

i killed a banded specklebelly this year near eagle lake, tx that was banded in perry island, canada. the goose was banded in 1992. estimated to be at least 17 years old. 2cool!!!


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Wood duck from Ontario last season and a greenhead from Saskatchewan this season.


----------



## belly_up (May 10, 2006)

Shot last weekend

Banded in 1995


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

2 pintails
2 wood duck
1 mallard
1 mottled duck
Over 50 goose bands (snows, blues, ross, canadas, specklebelly)...I lost count.

and my pride and joy
1 Cinnamon teal drake...shot on December 31, 1999 near Francitas.

And yes...I typically give the bands shot in the spread to the customers.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

2008-2009 Duck Band Count
2 Redhead drakes
1 Widgeon
2 Pintial drakes


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Big John said:


> 2 pintails
> 2 wood duck
> 1 mallard
> 1 mottled duck
> ...


Do you have a picture of that cinnamon? Thats awesome im jelous


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

Hunted three seasons with an average of 5 to 8 trips a year. I have a banded mottle shot 7 months prior to the day it was shot in 2007. Shot a banded red head this past weekend but cant make out the numbers but probably going to get it sent in to get etched.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Shot a banded gadwall hen on December 28, 2008 in east Texas. She was banded in September 2007 in Colorado. My first and only band.


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

whg1128 said:


> Do you have a picture of that cinnamon? Thats awesome im jelous


 yes, will try to post


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

fish-n-agg said:


> Hunted three seasons with an average of 5 to 8 trips a year. I have a banded mottle shot 7 months prior to the day it was shot in 2007. Shot a banded red head this past weekend but cant make out the numbers but probably going to get it sent in to get etched.


Shot a banded redhead couple years ago. I sent it in to get etched and they couldn't retrieve any info. Said that it takes 12+ years to deteriorate that much.


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

whg1128 said:


> Do you have a picture of that cinnamon? Thats awesome im jelous


Here's my Cinnamon teal as requested (took picture with a phone camera, so I aplogize for the lack of quality). I have a good picture of when I shot him, but I need to scan it.
This is the only cinnamon I've ever shot in over 30 years of hunting.


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

marc,seemd you got an oldie,gongrats.christopher.


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

i had a buddy shoot a woody drake about a month ago.showed me the band,gave a name in maryland that i dont remember.he called the number and is awaiting a certificate.the duck was shot in oakdale,la.friend was eighteen and first banded duck.i've been hunting twelve years and still no bands,maybe one day.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

1 Pintail Matagorda 95', 2 Bw teal Matagorda 99', 1 Bw teal Danbury 00', 1 Specklebelly Danbury 98', 1 Gw teal Bastrop 06', 1 Mottled duck Halls Bayou Ranch 02'. Everything but the Mottled duck was banded up north the Mottled duck was banded in Lousianna a year before I shot it.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

In 40 years of chasin' quackers and geese, I've managed only one duck with "jewelry". It was a good'n though. A pintail hen with a radio collar backpack on her. I kept the leg band and expected that Texas Tech (who rc'd the duck) would want their collar back. They sent me all the paperwork on her and let me keep the collar. Pretty cool of them. 

POG


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Pintail from SD..Hall's & 2004


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

1 Green head mallard band....IN 06 I have the band on my necklace....the other ones on my necklace were given to me by my dad. The mallard was shot in stuttgart arkansas and banded in canada


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

1 bluewing teal last year. Shot in Hockley.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

One mottled duck shot in November '07 was banded in August '07 shot in Hankamer was banded 9 miles west of Sabine Pass. My brothers first duck was a banded BW Teal Drake when he was 7 years old!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I killed a banded greenhead out in Dayton on the last day of the season in 09... its the only banded bird that has ever been killed on a hunt that I was on down here....

Killed a handful up north though...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> Here's my Cinnamon teal as requested (took picture with a phone camera, so I aplogize for the lack of quality). I have a good picture of when I shot him, but I need to scan it.
> This is the only cinnamon I've ever shot in over 30 years of hunting.


That bird is from Reeves Taxidermy huh?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Haven't shot any. But I've attached a few bands on Woodies.I would catch the woodies in their nestting boxs & put a band on em.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

wow,, a 5 years old post, someone was bored!!! lol think I'll book mark it for 2014!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

A few years back I killed a banded Redhead drake just off the ICW between Rockport and Aransas Pass. He was nine years old and banded in Alberta, British Columbia.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

A cool little note to add.... The banded greenhead I killed last season in Dayton was banded in Sasketchewan in 2005...

The banded greenhead I killed in NE Texas 3 years ago was banded in Sasketchewan, cant remember what year...

But heres the kicker... it was banded by the SAME LADY!!! Pretty neato


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Banded and collard snow goose in 2000 (banded in 1985 and was not a yearling when banded), banded mottled duck in 2002 (I think that was the year), missed a redhead drake 3 times and friend shot the banded bird in 2003, banded pintail hen in 2004, banded redhead drake that was group shot and I didn't get drawn for in 2005, banded pintail drake that went to a first ever duck kill in 2006, limited out and letting my dog fetch birds and a friend shot a banded redhead hen on my side of the blind in 2007, passed on a 30 yard shot on a pintail drake and watched him go to some friends who shot the bird and it was banded in 2008/09.

Been five years since I've claimed one so I reckon I'm overdue. As many bluewings as my group kills year in and year out, I'm shocked that we haven't seen a single banded one. I've seen tons of banded redheads, but have personally been snakebit for some reason.


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

neck and leg band


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Im just adding to what my grandfather passed down to me... Ive put 3 on there so far, and Ive got one more in the freezer and one on the wall....

He hand braided the lanyard and thats his old Field Trial whistle from the 50s.... Man, the stories I used to sit and listen to in front of his old chair or out in the shop...

All his bands were killed in Jefferson and Chambers county... Mine are from Liberty, Wood, Floyd and Lynn counties....


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I shot a banded specklebelly and a collared and banded snow in the same hunt in Garwood two years ago. Just flock shooting the geese that came over the my duck decoys. They both came from Singulek, AK. The speck band said it was banded in 2000 and an adult when banded.


----------



## 2bayous (Aug 22, 2006)

last year i killed a banded mottle duck that had 2 bands one was a 100 dollar money band. Pretty cool. Over the last several years i have killed 9 banded ducks. All banded from up north. I have been very lucky. Pintail, mottle ducks, teal green wing, and green heads. I hunt down towards angleton. Hope to get one this year.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

2bayous said:


> last year i killed a banded mottle duck that had 2 bands one was a 100 dollar money band. Pretty cool. Over the last several years i have killed 9 banded ducks. All banded from up north. I have been very lucky. Pintail, mottle ducks, teal green wing, and green heads. I hunt down towards angleton. Hope to get one this year.


Dang!! your getting spoiled down there!!! haha

Speaking of spoiled... I took a couple guys on their first duck hunts last year. It turned out to be one of those days that you dream about at night...

The first duck shot was a banded greenhead... limit for 4 of us (me being the only one who had ever duck hunted) was 4 pintail drakes, the rest of the 4 man limit was straight greenheads...

The birds were still piling in there by the dozens when we left... 6 decoys, a mojo and a pintail whistle was all it took...

I wish I would have videoed that hunt. It was a total shot in the dark, little to no cover and with no prescouting what so ever... It was really tough explaining to them that this is NOT how it usually is.... haha...

We hit the same spot the next day and shot 2 pintails, 3 or 4 teal and 1 greenhead....


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Banded bluewing and a banded greenhead on opening day afew years back.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Bling


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

What was the black collar on i have one from the 95 season that was on a blue


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I have killed between 10 and 12 (I can't remember the count), a few of which were given to hunting partners cause we were shooting at the same bird and couldn't tell who downed the bird. I have also shot a banded greenwing teal, banded bluewing, and gadwall hen. 

Two of the mottled ducks were double banded with $100 reward bands, but I only retained one, the other was claimed by a buddy of mine.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

My lab got her some bling.. poor lil suka never stood a chance once she had him marked! :rotfl:


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

txsnows said:


> What was the black collar on i have one from the 95 season that was on a blue


txsnows, it was on a snow, the other two collars were on Ross geese, one ban from a blue and one band from a Mallard


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess my most memerable band was on a woodie drake. It was in 1997 i had a young yellow lab male that was named Woodie. I thought i should go down to the creek and shoot a drake to get his first woodie drake mounted and to my suprise it had a band. I have shot alot of wood ducks over the years there were sesons as a kid that that was the only duck i killed and i hunted just about every day of the season after school . That was my first and so far only banded wood duck .


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

i have one band from a greenhead shot in north louisiana, band in canada, had to fight with 2 other buddies to get it , because i picked one duck and kept shooting at it until it fell, and when some one said it was band they both said that was the one they shot.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

dang_ol said:


> i have one band from a greenhead shot in north louisiana, band in canada, had to fight with 2 other buddies to get it , because i picked one duck and kept shooting at it until it fell, and when some one said it was band they both said that was the one they shot.


Isn't it funny how that happens... thats why I like having the dog, he always comes to me first...except this one time we shot a black, and my buddy chased my dog around the blind to get the bird once he saw that it was banded! He ended up falling in a hole behind the blind that i used to get the boat up on plane HAHA! It was funny as hell, the dog thought he was playing with him and kept just out of his grasp... my buddy came walking back to the blind with about 1ft. of water in his waders (it was about 45degrees outside) extremely furious... all I said was "That'll teach you"...:rotfl:


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Have a banded woody male!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Bands*

I shoot a pretty cool one last year in Brownwood. It was a Redhead and the band was so old you could not even make out any of the numbers. So it is bound to be a really old duck.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Redhead band*

Here is a pic


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

If you mail it in they can use acid to get the number off. From the picture it looks like it should not be problem for them to do. Just be sure and put a note in with your band telling them to return it . Saltwater make the bands where more.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Just got my bird back. It was tagged in Fairbanks, Alaska in 2000. Pintail Drake was shot last year in Garwood. The certificate says the northern pintail was hatched in 1999 or ealier.
To cool!!!


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

I found the large neck band when I was picking up dead geese from a roost pond during an Avian Cholera outbreak (mid-90's I think). The smaller neck band came from a cackling goose. 4 came into the spread, all with neck bands, and we dropped them all. The large leg bands on the shelf came from a friend in Tennesse around Reelfoot Lake, they are from large Canada's. The leg bands on my lanyard came from geese that I shot from Katy to Sealy to Egypt, early 90's through about 2002. One year in the late 90's, I goose hunted over 50 days during the season. The only duck band that I have, which is holding the lanyard together, came from a Canvasback that I shot just south of Jack's Pocket.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info tx snows.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Three bands were shot off our place last year, husband claimed all three. One of those bands should have been mine


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> That bird is from Reeves Taxidermy huh?


Yes Sir.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> Yes Sir.


Ya, he had it on display at his shop for a while.... interesting pose... your idea or his?


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I've managed two banded birds - both snow geese and one of them was even banded locally at the Anahuac Wildlife Refuge.

This one was taken in January of 2006:


----------

